# Horse insurance and hunting.



## Patches (29 September 2009)

I cannot find my policy booklet anywhere.....but I know it's about as I had it out not long ago for an insurance claim.

Anyway...it just occured to me, with horror, that P is probably not insured for loss or injury whilst hunting?

Isn't hunting and team chasing something you pay a higher premium for? When I took my policy out I was just into hacking and light schooling.


----------



## combat_claire (29 September 2009)

You ought to phone your provider and check this as soon as you can.

You might also want to consider joining the Countryside Alliance (if you haven't already) as they will cover you for personal injury. 

http://www.countryside-alliance.org.uk/members-and-supporters/insurance-services/hunting-insurance/


----------



## Patches (29 September 2009)

Phew...quick phone call to NFu and hunting is indeed under Class One Activities cover.

Polo, Advanced Eventing are the main disciplines under the higher cover.

Personal injury is something I have with my insurance policy through the NFU. Would it still be beneficial to join the other one too?


----------



## combat_claire (29 September 2009)

Personally I would join the Countryside Alliance as well - their insurance covers you for mounted hunting, foot following and related activities (see the above link for full details) plus they are after all fighting for repeal and need as many members as possible to make our voice heard.


----------



## j17bow (29 September 2009)

Our hunt like everyone who rides with them to join the Countryside alliance. Its not expensive and as combat claire says they are fighting for repeal.


----------



## littleme (29 September 2009)

ooh so does NFU not charge extortionate amounts to hunt?!


----------



## Patches (29 September 2009)

"ooh so does NFU not charge extortionate amounts to hunt?!"

_________________________________________

Nope....why do others?

Their argument was that most injuries are caused whilst the horse is at rest, in the field. Therefore the greatest claim risk for insurance purposes is turnout. 

Hunting is now in Class One. Class Three has advanced eventing, polo (and perhaps a few others), but Class Two has now been done away with. Hunting used to be in Class Two along with Hunter Trials etc.


----------



## littleme (29 September 2009)

Most the companies I have looked at put hunting in a higher catagory, and being that I only want to do the activities in the lower catagory plus hunting I was a bit miffed to have to pay the extra.. but thats fab, I must ring NFU for a quote!


----------



## star (29 September 2009)

i have to pay extra for my insurance with KBIS.  hunting puts me into Class 2 and really upped the premiums.


----------



## Aniseed (2 October 2009)

Im with Petplan and recently upped my cover to include hunting. I think it cost about £20 more for the year. For that price it is better to be safe than sorry!


----------

